# Even Light Exercise May Prevent Future Depressions



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 22, 2017)

*Even Light Exercise Prevents Future Depressions*
_Bipolar Network News_
December 22, 2017     

A 2017 article in _The American Journal of Psychiatry_ suggests that regular leisure-time exercise of any intensity can protect against future depressions.

 The study by Samuel B. Harvey and colleagues followed a group of  33,908 healthy adults for 11 years. The researchers found a link between  regular leisure-time exercise and reduced incidence of future  depression (but not anxiety). This link occurred regardless of the  intensity of the exercise, and most of the effect occurred at low levels  of exercise. *Analysis suggested that 12% of future cases of  depression could be prevented if all participants fit one hour of  physical activity into their week.*

 A small part of the benefit came from the social and physical health benefits of exercise.
Harvey and colleagues suggested that from a public health perspective,  increasing population levels of exercise modestly could lead to a  substantial decrease in depressions.

_Editor?s Note: Alongside maintenance treatment, in the form of  antidepressants for unipolar depression or mood stabilizers and atypical  antipsychotics for bipolar disorder, exercise could provide some  benefits in preventing future depressions._


----------

